# DVC Members Cruise 2011



## tomandrobin (Aug 19, 2011)

Any tuggers sailing on the DVC Members Cruise in September?

We are going this year, our first Members Cruise. We are really looking forward to this cruise.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> Any tuggers sailing on the DVC Members Cruise in September?
> 
> We are going this year, our first Members Cruise. We are really looking forward to this cruise.



I hope you have a great time! 

How far in advance did you have to book it? 
How did you find out about it?

elaine


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 7, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I hope you have a great time!
> 
> How far in advance did you have to book it?
> How did you find out about it?
> ...



Thanks Elaine!

We had to book the cruise on the the itinerary was released, about 11 months ago. The cruise sells out in one day. We literally had to keep calling for 6 hours before we got through, then sat on hold for two hours. 

Not many cruise ships sell out in one day.


----------



## cindi (Sep 7, 2011)

I really want to do that cruise one year.  I was tempted by the last mailing, but I honestly have no interest in cruising in Sept.

I really wish they would pick a winter month.  

Let us know how it goes.

I know I would be tempted by addonitis if I went.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 7, 2011)

Have fun Tom,


Seriously considered doing the member cruise this year, but the bed configuration on the Dream does not work well for a trip with my sister.:rofl: 

I've been cruising on and off since 1980, and they tend to be "girls trips". 

Decided to go with Princess, sailing this Sat. for Canada/NE. 

Are you eagerly awaiting the rest of our fellow DVC'ers DCL Med trip report?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 7, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> The cruise sells out in one day. We literally had to keep calling for 6 hours before we got through, then sat on hold for two hours.
> 
> Not many cruise ships sell out in one day.


We were phoning fools that day ... but also flying from San Diego to MCO for Food & Wine.  Tried and tried from the ground before boarding our plane ... again from Dallas ... again immediately upon landing MCO.  Finally got through while riding Magical Express to WDW and inside the gates ... but NoGo, they were long sold out.  Oh, well.

HAVE A GREAT TIME!


----------



## icydog (Sep 12, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> Thanks Elaine!
> 
> We had to book the cruise on the the itinerary was released, about 11 months ago. The cruise sells out in one day. We literally had to keep calling for 6 hours before we got through, then sat on hold for two hours.
> 
> Not many cruise ships sell out in one day.


 

I've been on the Member Cruise twice now.  It's fun.  Make sure you pack light, there are several laundries on the ship to help with that, and bring an extra bag as well. You'll be bringing home a ton of loot.  Also, there are a lot of REAL bargains if you want to pick up some points.


----------



## icydog (Sep 12, 2011)

*I wonder?*

Tom, 

Do you know if I'll be allowed on the Member Cruise now that I'm only buying resale? The new rules don't allow me to use points on DCL but if I paid with cash could I go?  There used to be a rule that you had to pay for one passenger with points.  If that's still the case, and since my points won't be allowed, I'll be pretty much screwed.  

Let me know if you know.  If not, I'll ask over at the Disboards...

Thanks,

Marylyn


----------

